# HELP! Baby goat stopped taking bottle??



## Missy (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a little Saanen buckling who over the last couple days has refused to take a bottle. He was born 2/29/2012. And has been drinking his bottle really well up until Sunday. Sunday he drank 1/2 of his 24oz bottle and then ran off to get his hay before the other buck could eat it all(There is plenty of hay, Troy just seems to think that Bob is going to eat everything). I didn't think much off it. At lunch time I brought him another bottle which he took a sip and walked away to play with the boys new toy. At dinner time, I brought another bottle out, this time he came over poked at me and rubbed his face on my legs and arms, he then drank some water and went off to much brush. This morning he was so busy with hay, he didn't even bother to come for his bottle. This afternoon again, he was playing and came over for petting and trying to get me to play with him, his bottle went unnoticed. Tonight same thing, he at his dinner and refused the bottle. Is he done? Should I keep trying? He eats very well, hay, grain when he get a bit as a treat, and all kinds of brush and grass. loves grass.  He also is always drinking from the water pail.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Well he's getting to be about two months old, which is an age some goat producers wean their kids. If he's eating solid foods, I wouldn't worry about him not drinking from the bottle.


----------



## Missy (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, how time goes by, I didn't even realize until you said something, that my little fella would be 2 months old on Wednesday. Yeah, I guess it is time to wean..  . My little baby is growing up....


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 23, 2012)

It sounds like he is weaning himself from the bottle. If he is eating all the other stuff, and hay and drinking lots of water. When I started putting Developer and hay in my bottle babies pens there were days when they did the same thing, and many times I could barely get them to take a drink. Of course, after I finally weaned them, they would run up to the fence when they saw me and start screaming.


----------

